# Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit.



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

Does anyone sell a rebuild kit for the Girling 60 calibers? Has anyone done this job and how did it go? I got a pair out of the yard and want to rebuild them before throwing them on my MK2 with new carriers, rotor and spindles. LMK. Thanks


----------



## Special Case (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (4DoorFury)*

autohausaz.com keep the carriers though they seem to be hard to find, at least for me anyway.


----------



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (Special Case)*

I maybe able to score you some carriers if you need. Can't the A3 carriers be used as well?


----------



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (4DoorFury)*

I checked on autohauz and they sell a "repair kit" for cheap. It looks to be two seals for each caliper. Is this all I need? What about a new boot?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (4DoorFury)*

ECStuning.com sells the kits.
Autohaus is cheaper though. http://www.autohausaz.com/cata...25718


----------



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (MikeBlaze)*

So thats all i need aye? Looks like a simple job. Are there any special tools needed? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (4DoorFury)*

Yeah not many parts to a caliper. Compressed air helps to blow the piston out of the caliper. Other then that nothing special needed.


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (MikeBlaze)*

I was told in a different post that the carriers are different between girling 54s (a3) and girling 60s. If that is not the case please let me know!!!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (eastcobbler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcobbler* »_I was told in a different post that the carriers are different between girling 54s (a3) and girling 60s. If that is not the case please let me know!!!

They are but you can use the carriers from the G60 Corrado (also uses Girling 54 calipers) to run 11" discs.


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (MikeBlaze)*

Ah, so if I have the carriers off a car w/ 11" girling 54 brakes, then that same carrier is cool for Girling 60 calipers?


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (eastcobbler)*

yes


----------



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (sprocket007)*

I was in the yard and got 2 Girling 60 calipers and I could only get the one carrier. So with what your saying I can just pull a carrier from a Girling 54 setup and it will work fine?


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Recommendations on Girling 60 rebuild kit. (4DoorFury)*

HELL NO! corrado g60 11" and 10" off everything else use the 54 caliper. the girling 60 is a dual piston unit and is WAY to big to fit into the carrier of any brake that used the 54 caliper. what was probably meant was you can put the corrado carriers and rotors (using your existing calipers) on your 10" setup as a direct bolt on to get 11" brakes. if you want dual piston girling 60 caliper you MUST use girling 60 carriers and an 11" rotor.


----------

